# Excellent article from the UNC



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is an excellent article.Using Relaxation in Coping with Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/relax.htm ------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok Eric, I read it have naturally have some questions.(God thanks for putting up w/me).Bear with me here: When we are stressed is the Adrenaline Family coming to dinner, so to speak, with like THEIR WHOLE EXTENDED FAMILY & then being REALLY bad guests that don't know when to leave? And are we(IBS'ers), the hosts (receptors) just sitting there, politely of course, continuing to receive them?The sympathetic Nerv sys. in us is activated more easily? & Then our bodies just keep receiving those signals even when in actuality we don't need them to?Also Probably a DUMB ?: In the article under "Basics: Roger Poppen .......has 10 basic behaviors that you may want to try(see box)" Um....Eric......I can't find the box!Thanks







BQ As you can see I'm coming out of the "pain mode" (knocking on nearby real wood!) & back into the "learn mode".


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm guessing that the box may have been in the hard copy of the article and didn't get put on the webpage. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/mailwelc.htm Is the comments/suggestion section, so maybe if we point this out to them they'll fix the web page







------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

K!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, they left the box out from the hard copy.It is really complicated issue. One thing they found is we don't filter information from the digestive tract to the brain the way a normal person would. The anxiety part of the brain is turned up and the pain centers turned down. It is the regulation of certain neurotransmitters, used by the digestive system to communicate with the brain that seems to be out of whack.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks Eric. Great article though, & if ya get any more in the vernacular type stuff, please share it with us. Thanks







BQ


----------

